# Benelli Ultra Light- Looking for one for my daughter



## carkir (Dec 4, 2008)

Let me know if you have one you'd part with. 20 ga.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Scheels in Minot had a used one last weekend when i was there.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

You might want to try http://www.ithacagun.com/featherlight_ladies.html


----------

